

Our Pre-Y Combinator Interview Experience, Day 1 - eddylu
http://blog.grubwith.us/our-pre-y-combinator-interview-experience-day

======
justin
Thanks for coming by the office -- it was cool to hear how the business is
going.

------
maxklein
Grubwithus is a fine seed of an idea, but fact of the matter is simply that
people don't really enjoy eating with strangers. Also have a non-strangers
use-case, as that's the most common way people eat together. Also, facebook
login gave some error.

On an unrelated note, why does posterous not do something about the view count
display issue? It has been irritating me for some weeks now. The viewcount is
constantly showing as "Viewed 154times" lacking a gap between the digit and
the text. Are they too busy to notice this? Perhaps they are getting acquired
and stuck doing a lot of business stuff/travelling around and have little time
for technical stuff?

~~~
eddylu
Max, give it a try and you'll see that it's actually a ton of fun =) The
people that go to the meals are inherently social, and always have interesting
things to say. In Chicago, a bunch of people come that just moved to the city,
are traveling for business, are tired of meeting people at bars, or just are
older now and their social circle has decreased.

~~~
maxklein
Well, I guess it needs the right kind of person to appreciate this. I've never
been that kind of person to eat with random people, so I guess it would be
pretty difficult for me to really get it.

------
jackowayed
What do people see as the pros and cons of publicly discussing that you have a
YC interview?

If they get rejected, now every investor they talk to, etc. knows for a fact
that they got rejected from YC. That may not be a situation they'd be happy
with.

~~~
eddylu
This is something we thought about, but hey, we're already live and tons of
great companies get rejected. Might as well risk it and get some exposure!

------
saikat
Off-topic technical comment: the sign up page at grubwith.us gets a mixed
content warning. It seems like you guys are hitting jquery from
<http://ajax.googleapis.com>.

------
tbrooks
Any meals planned for Saturday/Sunday?

~~~
vietor
I had a brief e-mail chat with Eddy about that and it didn't sound to
promising, though largely because at the time all of the existing meals were
very under-subscribed.

If anyone wants to try and set something up outside of grubwithus for Saturday
night, myself and my two co-founders are probably up for it. Comment here or
drop me an e-mail at my HN username at zettabytestorage.com (my previous
product).

